# Probleme mit Empire: Total War



## Scotty1993 (11. März 2009)

Hi...
Ich habe eine naja mehr oder weniger großes Problem mit Sega`s neuem Strategispiel Empire Total War.

Also ich sterte das spiel ganz normal über steam... ich kann Stundenlang ohne probleme spieln und iwann wenn ich auf nächste Runde klicke stürzt das spiel ab, und zwar egal bei welchen speicherstand. Könnt ihr mir da helfen?
Ich hab jetzt den Patch 1 drauf, aber das problem ist immer noch da

Gruß Scotty


----------



## Antijur (11. März 2009)

naja ich weis nur das wenn mer den ptch 1 drauf hat kann man keine echtzeitschlechten mehr durchführen es wird aber schon an patch 2 gearbeitet mit etwas glück kommt der heute noch wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## Scotty1993 (11. März 2009)

ne hier steht, dass der iwann n#chste woche erscheinen soll:
Empire: Total War: Patch 1 als Download erschienen, Patch 2 folgt - Empire Total War Patch 1, Download, Absturz


----------



## Antijur (11. März 2009)

hmm naja dachte des irgendwo gelesen zu haben das der vielleicht heute noch kommt aber naja schade um die schönen schlachten aber man kann sie ja auch noch automatisch berechnen lassen wobei dann der kick bei dem spiel fehlt


----------



## Scotty1993 (11. März 2009)

jaa, das stimmt... ich glaub ich rühr das game erst wieder an, wenn die ganzen patches , inkl. multicore optimierung da sind


----------



## Antijur (11. März 2009)

dann viel spaß bei warten soll doch erst in nem halben jahr kommen die multicore unterstützung wobei ich au nix dagegen hätte wen des bald kommt


----------



## Scotty1993 (11. März 2009)

naja mal schaun.... ich hatte gestern das problem auch schon, und habs heut mittag gestartet...dann ist es erstmal abgestürzt...dann hab ichs restarted und dann liefs bis vorhin...mal schaun wie es morgen aussieht


----------



## Antijur (11. März 2009)

man kann nur hoffen


----------



## Scotty1993 (11. März 2009)

könnte das am treiber liegen? Wohl eher net, weil wenn es immer an der gleicher Stelle abkackt


----------



## Antijur (11. März 2009)

ka hab eigentlich die neuesten treiber drauf welche hast du den drauf


----------



## Scotty1993 (11. März 2009)

ich hab den 181.22 drauf


----------



## Antijur (11. März 2009)

hmm ich hab halt ati


----------



## JazzSam (27. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe seit dem neusten Patch das Problem das ich in einer Schlacht plötzlich nen CTD habe mit der Meldung:

_Insufficient video memory to run game, terminating_

Es ruckelt auch ganz schön in den Schlachten, und is fast nicht spielbar.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein Tip geben wie ich das Problem beheben kann. Hab in einem anderen Forum gelesen, das man in der Config Datei was umstellen muss, aber da wag ich mich nicht so richtig ran.

Mein System

Q9300 @ 2.5 ghz
GIGABYTE DS35
BFG GTX 280
4 GB RAM Supertalent
Vista Ultimate 64 bit
Sasmung Synmaster 226BW/22 Zoll


----------



## JazzSam (28. März 2009)

Schade das hier keiner Antwort gibt. Bei mir ruckeln die Schlachten so heftig das ich net spielen kann.


----------



## JazzSam (28. März 2009)

Hab gedacht hier sind n paar die sich mit dem Problem befassen könnten.


----------



## CroCop86 (30. März 2009)

Hatte die selber Fehlermeldung^^

Aber jetzt startet mein Spiel irgendwie gar nimma -.-

Will starten --> Empire Total War funktioniert nicht mehr

Dann bei den Fehlermedlungen steht da nur APPCRASH O.o


----------



## LeJeu (30. März 2009)

Hey.... JazzSam... aber ich würde behaupten das du vllt. mal neue Treiber saugen solltest.

ich hab das hier dazu gefunden was ich mri auch vorstellen könnte: 


> Deine Grafikkarte ist zu mager ausgestattet. Würd ich mal tippen
> 
> 
> Anfangs wird das kein Problem sein, da die Schlachten noch nicht so groß sind und noch alles in den Grafikspeicher passt. Aber wenn die Armeen größer werden, muss mehr Speicher her
> ...



lg


----------

